# Girth size...



## roxy's_mom (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a question about girth sizes. I measured my mares tonight so I can decide what size show harness I might need for spring. When I measured I went all the way around the belly behind the shoulders. The one mare was 54" and the other was 52". Keeping in mind that they have long winter hair and a small amount of extra winter weight on right now, is it possible that by spring with the loss of the winter hair and exercise that those sizes might drop an inch or two? Both have a big chest cavity as well. I also left a little leeway room when I measured.

I found a harness that I'm interested in but the problem is that at the biggest girth adjustment only goes to 51". Should I just wait until spring and remeasure them then and then decide?

I do have a biothane driving harness for the bigger of the two mares that I used this year at a rated show and I sort of felt out of place because I didn't have a nice show harness to use. That's why I'm looking for a show harness.

Thanks for any advice!

Becky M.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 30, 2009)

For sure they will lose some once the hair is gone & they are fit; without seeing the horses & just how hairy & just how much extra weight they're carrying I can't say how much they'll lose.

For myself, I always order longer girths anyway. IMO the standard Mini girth is just too short--and that's the larger of the Mini girths, I've had harnesses come with two different size girths--short, and shorter! My minis are all in the 33" to 38" size range--my smallest, slimmest one is a 33.5" gelding & he can wear the longer of the two "short" girths, but for the bigger horses I prefer a pony size girth.

I would ask for the measurement of the girth itself, & perhaps ask if a pony size girth is available for it--that might give you a harness that will just fit now, and have room for adjustment when your girls are fit.


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 30, 2009)

I have to adjust my show gelding's girth one hole bigger since his winter hair coat came on.

Most good harness makers will make your harness to fit. You don't need to order the "standard size".

Also, in terms of Turnout, at least at carriage shows, judges don't like to see any part of the harness on the last hole, as there is no way for adjustment, especially in the case of breakage. It's considered a safety thing. When we order harnesses, we like the buckle in the "middle" hole if possible (not always possible with bridles, but you get the picture ).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 1, 2009)

I had to order a longer girth from a different company than made my harness.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 1, 2009)

I've been wondering about girth measurement. Am I correct that a driving girth size is the total measurement around the horse? My confusion stems from a saddle girth measurement where the measurement is only from saddle skirt to saddle skirt. Thanks!


----------



## chandab (Dec 1, 2009)

roxy's_mom said:


> I do have a biothane driving harness for the bigger of the two mares that I used this year at a rated show and I sort of felt out of place because I didn't have a nice show harness to use. That's why I'm looking for a show harness.
> Thanks for any advice!
> 
> Becky M.


If the harness you have fits her nicely, why not just measure the girth on the current harness and use that as a starting place for what size to order with your new harness.


----------

